# Future 10 gallonn stocking suggestions?



## ZooTycoonMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

So when my Danios, Platy, and Chain Loach die, I'll be left with 4 Neon Tetras a 1 Endler's Livebearer. I was thinking of making the tank an Amazon tank. The fish I'm planning to get are:
2 more Neon Tetras
2 Panda Cories
5 Lemon (or Rummynose, help me decide) Tetras
1 Apisto (not sure on exact species)

Any suggestions/comments?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> So when my Danios, Platy, and Chain Loach die, I'll be left with 4 Neon Tetras a 1 Endler's Livebearer. I was thinking of making the tank an Amazon tank. The fish I'm planning to get are:
> 2 more Neon Tetras
> 2 Panda Cories
> 5 Lemon (or Rummynose, help me decide) Tetras
> ...


Okay, here goes my suggestion. My best advice is keep all fish alive. Monitor your water parameters carefully. It may be best if you sell the danios, platies and loach to an experienced fellow hobbyist in your local area. 

Tetras and corydoras are quite sociable. For a ten gallons, I'd stick with small species of corydoras like _Corydoras habrosus_, _Corydoras hastatus_ and _Corydoras pygmaeus_. Ember tetras (_Hyphessobrycon amandae_) is just about the best you can get not exceeding 3 cm in size but you must keep them at eight minimum as these are shoaling species and will not tolerate being kept in fewer number.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

Most of the LFS around my area (even the specialty ones) only carry the basic cory cats along with a few other ones (Panda, Sterbai, etc.), and I can't order off the internet. Plus I like the Panda Cory for its color, behaviour, and size (it's a few centimeters smaller than the common cories).

I was thinking about Lemon Tetras because all the LFS around me only carry the basic tetras (Neon, Black Phantom, etc.) along with a few other ones (Rummynose, Lemon, etc.). Like I said, I can't order off the internet, so I have to stick with the ones at the LFS.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Most of the LFS around my area (even the specialty ones) only carry the basic cory cats along with a few other ones (Panda, Sterbai, etc.), and I can't order off the internet. Plus I like the Panda Cory for its color, behaviour, and size (it's a few centimeters smaller than the common cories).


Hmmm..What about otos? You might want four panda cories maximum.:?


> I was thinking about Lemon Tetras because all the LFS around me only carry the basic tetras (Neon, Black Phantom, etc.) along with a few other ones (Rummynose, Lemon, etc.). Like I said, I can't order off the internet, so I have to stick with the ones at the LFS.


Lemon tetras are far bigger than most options. There's still neons, glowlights and flame tetras as your few options.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll keep the Catfish/Tetras in mind.

Are there any species of Apistos that you'd recommend? Or are all of them fine?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Are there any species of Apistos that you'd recommend? Or are all of them fine?


I would not cram apistos and rams in a ten gallons with corydoras and tetras.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Tetra-wise, go with Flames or Von Rios (same fish, different name). They have pretty much the same body shape as lemons, and have the same sort of deal where they will only show off properly in a tank that's not lit particularly well, with dark background and substrate. Flip side is they have about the same bioload as neons, so you could get 5 of them, 2 more neons, ditch the danios, the loach, and the platy. Bring them back to your LFS. Some of them will give you a discount on your next purchase (hell, I saw chain loaches for $13 a pop today). If you're willing to do water changes twice weekly without fail, get 4 pandas. If not, get 2 ottos.

10 gallon tanks are not about limitless choice. Not enough room for danios, loaches, regular sized cories, or pretty much anything else (That's an exaggeration - somewhere out there I have a post with a couple of dozen things you can put in a 10). With that little water, conditions can fluctuate rapidly, so if you were going to try to keep an apisto, I would keep one or a mated pair, nothing else, plant the suffering f**k out of it, and watch the water quality like I were trying to bend spacetime. Actually, if I were going to try and keep an apisto, I'd get a 15 at minimum, a 20 long more like.

You know those folks who make carved dioramas out of a single hair? 10 gallon tanks aren't like that, but they're more like that than they are like any reasonably large tank like a 50 or 75.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

So you're saying no Apistos at all?


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Not quite. No apistos if you are going to try and keep any other fish in with them. The water quality in a 10 can be really unforgiving to sensitive fish like apistos.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

So then should I add more tetras or add another species of fish?


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

You should get your neon school up to at least 6. If you have a planted tank, and you take out everything else, you can probably get up to 15 neon or neon sized fish in there (and nothing else). So if you went with 6 neons, 6 flame tetras, and 4 amano or 6 cherry shrimp, you'd have yourself a nice little tank. If you went with 6 neons, an endler, and 4 panda cories, you'd be OK. 5 platies makes a nice little tank, so long as you're willing to slaughter or otherwise be rid of the babies. 6 neons and 3 high finned black skirt tetras and a pair of ottos is a good amazonish sort of tank, with the black skirts standing in for angelfish and the ottos for plecos.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

Right now I'm thinking 7 Neon Tetras, 3 Panda Cories, 2 Endler's, 10 Cherry Shrimp, all in a medium planted aquarium. How's that sound?


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

That should be fine.


----------



## gus6464 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have 3 Panda Corys in with 8 glo-lights in a 10g tank and they do just fine. The panda's don't really hang out together and do their own thing. They really love the java moss though and hang around it most of the time. There was a slight aggression at first between the tetras but now it has subsided.


----------

